# Thanksgiving Recipes



## Monica (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone wanna help a girl out and link or post your best Thanksgiving dish recipes? I'm looking for some side dishes that will go well with my smoked turkey. Also interested in any punch or mixed drink concoctions if you would be so kind as to share!

  Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## dogwood (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2009/06/recipe-for-onion-gratin-with-rosemary.html

  http://www.seededatthetable.com/2010/11/24/corn-casserole/

  I found these last year and they were both delicious and can be made the day before and reheated


----------



## ajshut2 (Nov 22, 2013)

Baked Shells With Pumpkin This pasta casserole is like an adult version of macaroni and cheese. The original recipe, from Everyday Food, was loaded with Parmesan cheese. But nutritional yeast gives this veganized version a cheesy quality while significantly lowering the dish's fat content This is what I have just learned on the Internet , very  delicious


----------



## Monica (Nov 22, 2013)

dogwood said:


> http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2009/06/recipe-for-onion-gratin-with-rosemary.html
> 
> http://www.seededatthetable.com/2010/11/24/corn-casserole/
> 
> I found these last year and they were both delicious and can be made the day before and reheated


  Both of those look delicious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 22, 2013)

How about Semmelknödel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as a side dish:

http://germanfood.about.com/od/potatoesandnoodles/r/semmelknoedel_german_dumpling.htm

  I love them with gravy (I make a veggie one since I don't eat meat) and red cabbage.


----------

